# Nosler Partition



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a box of 50 Nosler 165gr Partitions, 30 cal, $45. Also a partial box (27) of 180gr 30cal Partitons, $25. I don't have a 30 cal rifle. I also have a bunch of powder, etc. PM please.


----------

